# HMO Model (Houses in Multiple Occupations)



## Thirsty (26 Nov 2018)

Many believe the banning of bedsits made a large contribution to our current housing problems.

There are many older properties in cities that would lend themselves to the House in Multiple Occupation (HMO) model; ensuite bedroom which has a lockable door,  with shared kitchen / common room.  

Is it time to look at introducing this housing model here?


----------

